# New Table Saw



## breedyk (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, I recently purchased a RIDGID R4516 table saw. So far I love it. It makes really accurate cuts and is very portable as well.
Being new to woodworking I'm wondering if there's any kind of regular maintenance that I should be doing to keep my saw in good shape and help it last as long as possible.
I've only had it a couple weeks and already when I lower the blade quickly (like when I'm done working and want to put it away) there is a loud squeaking going on. Is this ok, or should I be putting some oil somewhere?

Thanks for any info.

PS. Also I'm wondering about getting blades sharpened. Where is a good place to have this done and around how much should it cost?


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Liking that granite top?


----------



## breedyk (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe I wrote the model number wrong but my saw doesn't have a granite top.
I am liking the saw a lot but it's a cheap job site style saw. Only weighs about 40 pounds but it's made very accurate cuts for me so far and it's been able to handle everything I've needed it to do so far.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Nope, you are right, it was my mistake. The new granite top one also starts out as 45xx

I bought a TS3660 coming up on a year ago and I really like it.


----------



## vonbaron (Feb 19, 2009)

*Rigid 4516*

I just saw the new 4516 with the new guard system. It appears to be a great little saw. I was comparing it to the larger Rigid TS2410 LS that was rated #3 behind Bosch & Dewalt saws and this little saw seems to stack up well in addition to having the new guard system. 

Has anyone else had experience with this saw?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Michael, not familiar with that saw. but if it is squeaking it needs lubrication somewhere. i had a ryobi and it started squeaking when i let it down. i had to clean and lube the rack and pinion type of blade adjustment mechanism. now i have the ridgid ts 3660 saw. its a lot more of what a professional saw should be.


----------



## breedyk (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice levon. I have taken another look at it and I think that if I clean it and spray some WD-40 in there the problem should solve itself.


----------



## breedyk (Jan 24, 2009)

So far I am really happy with the R4516. I like the guard system that it has and for the price (299 Canadian) it was a great deal for me. 
The size of the saw is great for my garage as well. I have a really limited space to work with and being able to stand this saw on end in a corner somewhere is great. And it only weighs about 45 pounds so it's really no problem to move around.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

breedyk said:


> Thanks for the advice levon. I have taken another look at it and I think that if I clean it and spray some WD-40 in there the problem should solve itself.


WD-40 is too thin. Use chain lube in a spray can.

Wax the top with furniture paste wax. I use a heat gun to melt it into the top before buffing it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is a good saw, I have the 3650 that I bought several years ago, just love it. I may get one of those link belts for it, they say it runs quieter and with less vibration. Any one have any experience with that belt? May also be a big wast o f money!!

Come to think of it Bob has that saw and really likes his. Is that right 
Bob?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

jerry, i dont think the linkbelt will work with the ridgid saw. i got this from the ridgid forum.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

levon said:


> jerry, i dont think the linkbelt will work with the Ridgid saw. i got this from the Ridgid forum.


Thank you for That bit of information, I shall not waste money on the likes of that.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

jerry, i think that the belt that comes on my saw and yours isnt compatible with a linkbelt. but im checking on that. heck i could be wrong. will let you know for sure when i get my answer.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

jerry, i was right it seems. the belt that comes with our saws is a flat ribbed type. if a person wishes to use a link belt, they can change the pulleys. but if you dont have excessive vibration, you dont need to change the belt. i wanted to make sure before i said i was positive.


----------



## kmcbrien (Aug 10, 2009)

*r4516*



breedyk said:


> Hi, I recently purchased a RIDGID R4516 table saw. So far I love it. It makes really accurate cuts and is very portable as well.
> Being new to woodworking I'm wondering if there's any kind of regular maintenance that I should be doing to keep my saw in good shape and help it last as long as possible.
> I've only had it a couple weeks and already when I lower the blade quickly (like when I'm done working and want to put it away) there is a loud squeaking going on. Is this ok, or should I be putting some oil somewhere?
> 
> ...


i just bought this table saw and love it , when i get done using it i take qa air blower nozzle thats hooked up to my air compresser to blow the dust off it so it stays in good shape


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Keith a fine family of woodworkers.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 10, 2009)

Breedyk...just my 2 cents but it would probably be best not to use WD 40 on your saw. It will eventually collect sawdust and gum up giving you a worse problem than you have now. Clean the area that you think is squeaking and then put a good coat of paste wax on it (I use Johnson's). It will lubricate and not gum up like oil or WD 40. You can also use it on the top to make stuff slide easier. Just wipe it on, let it dry to a haze, then buff with a clean towel.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree with the advice given so far, you do need to lube some of the moving parts however I would not use any oil or grease. The best lube to use is silicone spray, it will not attract so much sawdust and will stay on the metal longer. be careful not to get it on the table top, but if you do just clean it off. Silicone will adversly affect wood finishing. The top as well as the fence should get a regular past wax application and will make your wood slide very easy.


----------

